# Rue Moss Cavalier



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

This year passed away a special horse for me and my family.. Although we didn't own him we fought for his life for almost four months but we didn't succed! 

His name was Rue Moss Cavalier - he was a black shire stallion, born in 1999, in England. His life was so short but yet he had experienced so much...
He lived happily (I guess) in England few years, he won some prize on show and got licence(is it the right name of this in english?) and later he propably went to Sweden - he worked pulling some carousel and other stuff. He got to Poland in 2004 if I remmeber well and here he had kinda worse life - some1 used him to pull trees in the mountains and to pull heavy carriages. When the last owner got him, he bought him for little price (comparing to earlier) with promise to keep him to the end of his days. So when the last owner got him, he wasn't too healthy from the beggining - he has problems with joints and lungs - we suppose something kind of COPD, but he could live peacufully just pulling a carriage with another stallion. But then, in October he somehow got founder, a hard one -the vet came and diagnosed founder caused by some kind of poisoning. He gave him all medicines and stuff, but he got reemisions one after another. He was fighting to the end, but still he was getting worse - and the poor owners didn't have money to transport him to any good clinic. We had hope but the heart slowly got weaker and weaker and on 17th January Cavalier passed away... We'll always remember him. He was unusal - so good-tempered and peaceful, such a gentle giant.

Maybe it's little late for writing this - is happened in January, but maybe here is someone who used to know him? And sorry for the lenght..
Well, maybe for someone this information will be somehow useful - anyway if you have any questions please ask.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's never to late to post.


----------



## Titti (Sep 27, 2009)

Hagane said:


> This year passed away a special horse for me and my family.. Although we didn't own him we fought for his life for almost four months but we didn't succed!
> 
> His name was Rue Moss Cavalier - he was a black shire stallion, born in 1999, in England. His life was so short but yet he had experienced so much...
> He lived happily (I guess) in England few years, he won some prize on show and got licence(is it the right name of this in english?) and later he propably went to Sweden - he worked pulling some carousel and other stuff. He got to Poland in 2004 if I remmeber well and here he had kinda worse life - some1 used him to pull trees in the mountains and to pull heavy carriages. When the last owner got him, he bought him for little price (comparing to earlier) with promise to keep him to the end of his days. So when the last owner got him, he wasn't too healthy from the beggining - he has problems with joints and lungs - we suppose something kind of COPD, but he could live peacufully just pulling a carriage with another stallion. But then, in October he somehow got founder, a hard one -the vet came and diagnosed founder caused by some kind of poisoning. He gave him all medicines and stuff, but he got reemisions one after another. He was fighting to the end, but still he was getting worse - and the poor owners didn't have money to transport him to any good clinic. We had hope but the heart slowly got weaker and weaker and on 17th January Cavalier passed away... We'll always remember him. He was unusal - so good-tempered and peaceful, such a gentle giant.
> ...


 
Hello, my name is Titti and I use to own Cavalier in Sweden our stall is called Stall Herkules and we are into shires and gypsycobs, I was the one selling him to Poland. He only stayed in Sweden for a summer, so it was a short time. We had a very nice filly by him that now lives up in the north of Norway.

Im sorry to hear about your lost.

Br Titti


----------

